
Next generation config mgmt - purpleidea
https://ttboj.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/next-generation-configuration-mgmt/
======
purpleidea
This is a project which I've just announced! There's an irc channel
#mgmtconfig on Freenode if anyone would like to come lurk, ask questions, or
hack on the tool!

Thank you for reading!

